# Forum Other Languages Slavic languages Ukrainian  Pronunciation of я between two soft consonants

## Hans66

I wonder how to pronounce я between two soft consonants. Someone of Ukraine told me to pronounce it as [æ] but that is more like a Russian rule. Russian пять seems to be pronounced like [pʲætʲ] (according International Phonetic Alphabet]. 
So, лялька should be pronounced like [ˈlʲælʲkɑ] or [ˈʎæʎkɑ]. I wasn't aware of it, but there might be more rules in Ukrainian that exist also in Russian.

----------


## it-ogo

Yes, I believe there is no difference between Russian and Ukrainian in pronunciation of the stressed я between consonants. Unstressed я between consonants in Russian reduced to и while in Ukrainian doesn't.

----------


## Lampada

*Лялька*  Вистава закінчилась,  додому всі пішли.  А мене залишили  у темряві в тиші.  Не знають дивні люди,  що* лялька* я жива.  І що мені не треба керуюча рука.  
Я бути обірву, не бійтесь, не впаду.  Бо кожну ніч сама виставу граю я.  Співаю, що хочу, танцюю досхочу.  Відколи знати вам, що* лялька* я жива?.   Сама ввімкну я світло  і друзів позову,  докучливі вказівки  забути я хочу.  Давно мені набридло  Казать чужі слова.  Невже незрозуміло,  що* лялька* я жива?  Я бути обірву, не бійтесь, не впаду.  Бо кожну ніч сама виставу граю я.  Співаю, що хочу, танцюю досхочу.  Відколи знати вам, що *лялька* я жива?   То вже проснулись птахи,  То сонце вже встає.  Сейчас мені до шафи,  Життя моє таке.  То знов погасять світло,  Вистава відшумить.  Я знов живою стану,  Нехай хоч одна мить.  Я бути обірву, не бійтесь, не впаду.  Бо кожну ніч сама виставу граю я.  Співаю, що хочу, танцюю досхочу.  Відколи знати вам, що* лялька* я жива?   Співаю, що хочу, танцюю досхочу.  Відколи знати вам, що *лялька* я жива?

----------


## Hans66

Хороша пісня! І ця дівчина допоможе мені добре вимовляти "лялька".  ::

----------

